# Change of Operator logo from Hutch to Vodafone.



## nikhilpai (Sep 28, 2007)

Post Hutch becoming Vodafone, the operator logo on my Nokia N70 has automatically changed to Vodafone.

But I find that that all mobiles do not change automatically to the Vodafone logo. Same was the case when Orange changed to Hutch in Mumbai.

You of course have the option of sending “Vodafone” as a sms to 56565 and receiving the operator logo image which says “Vodafone IN”. But this is a picture logo which gets pasted on the phone…its not a real logo. Plus this image does not work on non Nokia mobiles and even on some Nokia mobiles like 9300.

I have discovered the following: If you want your phone to display Vodafone automatically without downloading any logo, then you need to have a comparatively newer model of Nokia AND you also need to connect to GPRS.

Nokia mobiles like 6630, N70, N72, N73, 6233, 6270, etc. automatically display the new Vodafone logo IF you connect to GPRS and stay connected for a while.

Older Nokia mobiles like 6600 do not automatically show the new Vodafone logo even if you connect to GPRS.

Other Non-Nokia mobiles do not change to the new logo no matter what.

I need to know 2 things:

1.What is it that phones like N70 and 6233 have that Nokia 6600 and other Non-Nokia mobiles don’t have due to which this operator logo change happens automatically on the N70 & 6233.
2.Why is connection to GPRS required to update the logo and what exactly happens when the GPRS connection is active which changes the logo.

Nikhil.


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

^ i dont belive this 

i do hav n70 and SE k790i BOTH hutch both r active on MMS (GPRS) Only my SE mobile displays VODAFONE operater name not my N70 
so its just the matter of time wait for some time u will be soon knowin it


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think everything will be update automatically with time.


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

hey azzu how did u change that to vodafone, i downloaded the picture it sent me Vodafone IN i dont know how to use it as the operator logo thing on the main screen


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 28, 2007)

Well Hutch gprs does offer some extra features that others like airtel don't. For example if we have automatic update of date and time activated, then when we connect to gprs, our phone automatically updates the date, time and time zone to the correct one. In Mumbai, this only happens on hutch gprs, but i've seen airtel gprs in Delhi also do this. But this is quiet different compared to changing op logo. Actually i don't believe logos can be changed like this.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2007)

the automatic date/time update is not a feature of gprs. its done for non-gprs SE users too. but in nokia it has be activated separately.


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 29, 2007)

^^The date/time can also be upgraded by gprs. I had hutch earlier thats how i know it. I used to set any date/time in my phone but when the phone was connected to gprs, the date/time and time zone would automatically get updated to the correct ones. Moreover if i set auto upgrade to 'Confirm First' option, the phone would ask me every time i connected to gprs whether i'd like to update the date/time. In se phones, it updates the date/time upon startup even without gprs, but still requires network support.


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 29, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Well Hutch gprs does offer some extra features that others like airtel don't. For example if we have automatic update of date and time activated, then when we connect to gprs, our phone automatically updates the date, time and time zone to the correct one. In Mumbai, this only happens on hutch gprs, but i've seen airtel gprs in Delhi also do this. But this is quiet different compared to changing op logo. Actually i don't believe logos can be changed like this.



You can check for yourself. Take any new Nokia like N70 or 6233 which has still not connected to GPRS since Hutch becoming Vodafone. Then connect to GPRS and surf for a while. Post that the logo changes to Vodafone. I have tried this on many phones not only now but even after Orange became Hutch.

Another thing...I normally goto Planet Hutch (now Vodafone Live) as my home page. Wondering whether there is something this site sends to the phone via GPRS.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, the logo gets changed when you use GPRS for a while.
Auto update of date and time works even if GPRS is not active on your phone and even on Airtel.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2007)

yeah, i meant autoupdate date/time is not a feature of gprs ONLY.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 29, 2007)

The logo didnt change in my N70, even though i use gprs on daily basis. Same condition with my old SE k700i also. Seems like exchanging my sim for a newer Vodafone sim is the only way out for me.


----------

